# Morgans?!



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

This Is WyleeLuvers Horsey, Wylee


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I have ridden some Morgans in the past and they truly are wonderful horses. 

The first horse I truly bonded with was a older Morgan gelding named King, who truly was a king. He was very patient with me and was such a great ride.

The other Morgan I rode was both undersaddle trained and cart trained. I worked with him undersaddle only and he was an awesome horse. Man was he stubborn though, lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice pedigrees!
Our Morgans share some of the same lines through Fleetwing, Superdon, and the Applevale/UVM lines. 
I could post pictures but to be totally honest right now, I'm too lazy.
Maybe tomorrow. 

Here's my website, they are on there.
We've got three Morgan broodmares, and some lovely Morab foals off them with my Arabian stallion.

www.whisperingsecretarabians.com


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't have any, never ridden any, barely knew one... but I do think they're gorgeous!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I've ridden and show them. I've groomed at Morgan shows more than I have ridden or driven in them. I always have fun! They are such smart animals... almost too smart for their own good lol


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, so I keep posting replies with pictures, and I keep getting denied. :-/ 

So here's my web gallery.. I'm attempting amateur photography, hence the random photos in here. Anyway the first photo is my Golden, the next 8 are my gelding Smokey at 23 and 24. 

The photos of the foal are of my trainer's now 2 year old who is by HVK Belle Flaire.. In the first photo she is shown with her dam.. you can see her granddam, and aunts in other photos. The pony is of no relation . 

Then a few more of my Golden, a couple at a Yankees game, then the photos of my filly, Scarlet.. The black gelding is Smokey again. The golden in one of the snow pictures is not mine, it my trainer's brother's. If your interested, the black puppy is my boyfriend's. and that ugly kid is my boyfriend. 

okay well go look, I was just gonna post certain photos but I've spent like a half hour picking them out only to get booted back again and again due to some board technicality

http://picasaweb.google.com/valiantphoto/Gallery#


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am fond of a little injured Morgan mare. She's a sassy little broad. I don't even know her real name, but she's cute as a button.

Saddlebred Rescue just got a cute little registered driving mare: Saddlebred Rescue Angel Network - Lois Lane aka GVF Allison Command


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

I LOVE Morgans! I used to help train at a barn here in FLrodai, and that's all I ever owned up until now (I have an Appy now :lol: ) 

Even though I don't own them anymore here are some pics of my former ones:

Stacey (On Stage) 1990 Liver Chestnut Mare. I got her off of the barn owner, she was a repo'd rescue. Took a lot to get with her...btu she was an amazing little mare when she bonded! She was 14/3 on a good day with heels.lol, But eh coolest hing was that she just wore keg shoes and still thought she was the biggest park horse in the world! I loved her spirit. She was 14 in the pic.

















This is Hank (Under FIre) He was a World Champion in Saddleseat Equitation before I had him...we found him in the back field of a breeding barn. No one even knew he existed. He is 16hands. We turned him hunter, and he is now a JR exhibitor and W/T horse in the New England area. He is now 14, 12 yrs old in pics.

















This was Gizmo: he was a butthead. lol I just had him in trade for another horse, but he is now in training for dressage and trail. He is 8 now. 6 in pics.

















ANd Sparky: My 4 yr old that I sold because I busted my shoulder. I love him to death, crazy cool, 16hands and still growing when i got him: we also turned him hunter because he had a club foot so it was easier on him. he was beautiful and the most willing horse I had. The easiest I ever trained! He is now almost 7:

















Ok! I'm done with the photos I swear!!! thanks for letting me share!!

Ok maybe not...this is my Appy now.lol Kinda thrown in there...just consider her a morgan with butt spots.lol


----------



## outtopasture (Dec 13, 2008)

Love them, and crosses too! Prefer the "old style" though, bulldoggy look...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful horses UnderFire!
Hank is my favourite. Nothing like a nice flashy solid chestnut.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you WSArabians! He was a blast to ride. I actually have a picture of him as a 2yr old when they showed him in park harness and he's the biggest on ein the class! lol. His color was gorgeous. Almost more auburn when it got darker. But of course when he was body clipped he looked like a dull roadside cone. haha. For a lost old man he was amazing.j/k. I thought it was pretty cool to egt a Morgan that big too. Now a days they are breeding for height more, but for his day and age he was "huge".


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

drop_your_reins said:


> Okay, so I keep posting replies with pictures, and I keep getting denied. :-/
> 
> So here's my web gallery.. I'm attempting amateur photography, hence the random photos in here. Anyway the first photo is my Golden, the next 8 are my gelding Smokey at 23 and 24.
> 
> ...


Beautiful horses and pictures!
Smokey is stunning.
And, you're boyfriend is rather cute, I must say. 

I've stolen a few of my faves of your pictures to show off for you.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Underfire05 said:


> Thank you WSArabians! He was a blast to ride. I actually have a picture of him as a 2yr old when they showed him in park harness and he's the biggest on ein the class! lol. His color was gorgeous. Almost more auburn when it got darker. But of course when he was body clipped he looked like a dull roadside cone. haha. For a lost old man he was amazing.j/k. I thought it was pretty cool to egt a Morgan that big too. Now a days they are breeding for height more, but for his day and age he was "huge".


You're welcome. 

Morgans are getting quite big these days, though I must say that I'm a fan of the "old style" Morgans, like someone else has said, the more bulldog type. 
Same with the Quarter Horses. I think people have bred too much Thoroughbred into them and I prefer the looks of the Foundation horses.

Not to say that the tall Morgans aren't beautiful, of course. The show barn I worked at had a 2 year old that was pushing 17 hands, pitch black. Just a gorgeous horse.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree, I also liek teh older look and build. I just happened to own some freakishly tall ones. lol. My 1st mare, the 14.3 hand one was real old school. I loved her too death. My busted knees didn't go crazy when I tried to mount her! 

I just have a tall upper body so the "longer necked" one's looked more proportional with me as a rider. 

Gorgous pics drop_your_reins!! I love he baby! so cute


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, got a few not-so-good snapshots of our Morgan mares.

This is Snowdrift. She's 17, and such a sweetie. 
Monaco North Snow Drift Morgan




























DoubleDip. She's seven. I always call her the goofy looking horse. LOL
North Double Dip Morgan






























And Cotton. She's 10. One of our best, and a daughter of Snowdrift. 
North Cotton Puff Morgan


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is our half Morgan (Morab) filly Khara. She's by DoubleDip and my Khemosabi stallion. 
LOTS of personaility in this girl. 














































Doubledips Filly Morab

This is Rev, our half Morgan (Morab) colt out of Snowdrift and my Khemosabi stallion. I'll be conceited and say that I think he is gorgeous. 





































Wsa Khanadian Reverly Morab


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

OOOOH! If that colt goes missing I swear I didn't do it!!!  
He is so cute! Obviously knows it too. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Underfire05 said:


> OOOOH! If that colt goes missing I swear I didn't do it!!!
> He is so cute! Obviously knows it too. lol


Oh, he`s one of the biggest show offs! LOL

Him, Khaper, and Comet (Two of my Arabians) have contests to see how can show off the most. :lol:

Rev is a gorgeous horse to watch.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

He looks like it! I'm sure he's even more gorgeous in person! My little morgan mare used to be like that. didn't matter if someone was watching or not,she would just run and trot with her tail flagging in the air like she was the queen of the world.lol


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

My gelding is a little bulldog Morgan, and thank you for putting them up.. I think I figured out why they weren't working..  
He's built very stockily, he's barely 14.2h with shoes, and probably weighs around 1050lbs. My filly is nearing 15h barefoot (about 14.3 and a half, I'm hoping she reaches at least 15h when she's full grown, since I'm 5'6 and would like something 15h or taller) but she is so petite, she only weighed 800lbs when I first got her... We put a lot of meat on her, but I'm willing to bank she's still around/under 900lbs. 

Smokey is just a lot of muscle, even at 25! 
This is another of my favorite pictures of him:









Here's one of Scarlet, similar to the one WSArabians posted of Smokey for me, and you can tell the difference in their type. I wouldn't consider her breeding to be the "new trend" at least not on her bottom half, a little bit on her top half.. and she's also very petite, the new wave Morgans are often towering (16 hands is becoming more and more common).... I'm rambling. 









This is Smokey at New England with me (I was 12 or 13).. He's a former Western Pleasure WC (in ladies and JE) and does he look good in silver or is it just me 









and this is my absolute favorite shot of him, it actually one a photo contest on a forum I used to frequent, and there were a lot of entries (I want to say at least 30, but probably close to 50)









Anyways, I love Morgans of all types. I've always wanted a big park horse of the new type, but as you can see my boy is very classically built (I think in the mirror pic, he resembles Justin Morgan a lot!) 

http://accordingtoindy.com/JustinMorganMatt.jpg 
(i dont want to hot link, but look!) He's not as upheaded, but he's definitely got the thick legs, hindquarters and chest.. Smokey's got a bit of a sway back, I'm sure age and all those years carrying 50lb show saddles play a factor. 

WSArabians, your little Morabs are cuuute! Especially the colt, I'll be interested to see how they grow up! Your mares are also very cute, especially the one who managed to get snow all over her face.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree, he does look like Justin Morgan - Or Figure, more accurately. 
Such a beautiful boy. 

And thanks!
Both of those two are for sale. Rev I might keep around and train, then maybe show or re-post for sale. 
He`s going to be a big boy too. He`s just under 15hands right now, and he`ll be two in July!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Underfire05 said:


> He looks like it! I'm sure he's even more gorgeous in person! My little morgan mare used to be like that. didn't matter if someone was watching or not,she would just run and trot with her tail flagging in the air like she was the queen of the world.lol


LOL
Funny you should mention that! He`s the most un-photogenic horse that I have aside from his sire! 
Drives me crazy. :lol:


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Really? That's hard to believe. Maybe just because he won't hold still!! lol  Amazingly enough the most photogenic horse that I ever owned is the one that I have now...my Appaloosa. She actually doesn't act like, or is biult like a typical appy. Which i LOVE! haha. I am actually not a big fan of Appy's at ALL. not to be mean, but I like full mane and tails and "normal" looking eyes, the mottling is i think just...weird looking to me. but then againh, ot each their own. Mines amazingly enough has a full mane and tail, and arches her neck like a western pleasure morgan more than anything. And if she know you have a camera she will actually hold a "pose" until you take the picture. haha! it's hilarious, you can see her looking a the camera too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She does have a very pretty head. 
I'm not a fan of appy's either, mostly because of the same reasons as you. lol

I'm not sure what it is about Rev that makes him so I can't get a good photo of him. Well, I got some good shots but not ones that show him as he is. Which is a shame because I'd love to really show him off.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Some horses just put up their ugly faces when you try to photograph them haha. My gelding loves the camera too, almost too much.. He's always setting up for a photogenic moment..  

I was never a fan of appaloosas either.. Most of the ones I've seen were built poorly, and the few that I've ridden were stubborn and lazy.. and refused to come into a frame well all except one. The first horse I rode was a blanket appaloosa and he was the cutest pony and just as adventerous as me.  But like all breeds there are good ones and bad ones... The bad ones usually make the reputation though.  Not to mention, a lot of appaloosa's I see with a lot of white always looked dirty to me.. I prefer solid colored and dark horses, at least when they get dirty you can't tell from far away.  I'm a little meticulous about grooming, if I had a horse with a lot of white, I'd never get on.. I'd just groom the day away! haha

Your mare does have a cute face though, and I admit I see the morgan in her. Whether its actually there or just spiritual.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

THank you guys  lol. She's my little wanna be morgan. haha.  Since all I ever had was morgans, when i saw this one i was like...wait...she's not ugly??!! As mean as it was. lol. I have a pic of us riding where you can see how she arches her neck. she doesn't have a long girafe neck either, and she's really not built like the typical app or QH (which I am thankful for) lol. don't get em wrong, i've seen my share of "good looking" qh's but i've seen fewer "ugly" morgasn than I have "pretty qhs" if you get my drift. But then again, it's just my opinion. I'm sure the app people think mine is funny looking because she doesn't have mottled skin, etc haha. 

drop_your_reins, amazingly enough with all that white on her...she stays pretty darn clean! She's on stall rest right now becasue of her injusry, but even when she was outside she stayed pretty clean. I am also a grooming crazy so I madfe sure that she had a good coat, etc so usually the dirt just fell off. But I agree, i love my solid colored horses...half the time i just think their clean and it makes me feel better. 


sorry for rambling. lol but thought i'd share this real quick: you can see how she holds her head...makes me happy to not have a "typical" appaloosa. haha. I'll take her to a morgan show and jsut enter her in a costume class!! 

Excuse the too small saddle, it wasn't mine so i was a bit off balance. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Costume class! LOL!

She does move really nice! And such a pretty tail as well.


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

amazing for an appy huh?lol

I think I own the only app with a full mane and tail...most people think its fake.  I know people used to look at me funny when i talked about my morgans tail dragging on the ground 3 feet. lol i alwqays go the "doesn';t he step on it?" questions.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL my gelding always gets his tail up for the winter, but I let it down and cut it for him in the summer since he doesn't show. I've been growing my fillies for a year, and it touches the ground plus about an inch.. So when I let it down and ride her it doesn't look too long or drag. It'll be a couple years before it gets to dragging three feet though!


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah it can take a while to grow. and it's a pain in the butt to take care of too! there's no rushing with washing and picking it out possible! lol. I love it. People thought I was weird when I said that we put them up in socks and just take them down at shows. they didn't grasp it. I got some very interesting comments. lol. and of course the "no, that's fake" thign always. lol. I wish it was sometimes! Just take it of and put it back on wehn you need it


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL but the real thing is much more rewarding... I always joked that my horse's tail (I guess horses' tails now) were better cared for and had less tangles than my own hair. Not exactly true, but I spend hours taking care of their tails. Smokey has his down within a couple weeks of putting it up in the winter.. and scarlet's stays in but I still have to do it every few weeks-couple months or it becomes a mess. 

But yeah mine get socks too, sometimes colorful ones, LOL. Don't forget the sheet! (do you use a ripped up sheet too?)


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

I usually did yeah. Sometimes pantyhose, depending on the horses's tail and how fragile it was. I used to put toe socks on their tails durign down tiem just to look cute  My mare used to have one on her big ole tail that said "PMS: ****y Mare Society" 

Perfect match for her. lol


----------

